

CTR Surge for Some Google Adsense Publishers - stevesearer
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-adsense-ctr-increase-20173.html

======
stevesearer
I came into the office today to notice unusually high Adsense activity on my
site: ~10x increase in earnings and clicks. As much as I'd hoped it was legit,
it sounds like there is some sort of bot activity happening across many sites.

------
rihegher
I had a 25% surge in earnings for sunday due to CTR surge. Still
investigating.

